# [EBUILD] Evince - Visualizzatore PDF/Postscript

## xoen

Evince come da oggetto è un visualizzatore di file PDF/Postscript scritto usando le GTK.

L'homepage di è evince è http://www.gnome.org/projects/evince.

Come potete benissimo notare è un progetto giovane, che ha la pretesa di sostituire vari visualizzatori per singoli formati disponibili per GNOME.

Da quel che ho potuto vedere ha un interfaccia molto pulita (forse una delle cose che più preferisco in un programma), mi ricorda per certi versi Adobe Acrobat Reader.

Il programma riesce anche a visualizzare gli indici di un documento (se presenti).

Volevo provare il programma, ma non era nel portage tree...così ho aperto questo bug : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78956 e dopo un pò è saltato fuori l'e-build  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

Neanche è nel portage Tree che già ho trovato un bug  :Wink:  Non so se sentirmi in colpa!

Intanto scrivo quà, appena lo inseriscono nel portage tree, faccio un bug-report su Gentoo Bugzilla  :Wink: 

Ecco cosa fare craschare evince  :Wink:  :

```

$touch test.ps

$evince test.ps &

```

Ho pensato che era un problema generale con i file vuoi, invece con file che hanno altre estensioni (.pdf o .txt) fallisce il caricamento ma comunque non crasha...

Ecco l'errore :

```

** ERROR **: file ev-window.c: line 328 (ev_window_open): assertion failed: (error != NULL)

aborting...

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sembra carino come progetto prima o poi lo provero'. Ha la possibilita' di fare il full-screen?

----------

## xoen

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sembra carino come progetto prima o poi lo provero'. Ha la possibilita' di fare il full-screen?

 

Spetta....

...Si, con il canonico F11  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Spetta....
> 
> ...Si, con il canonico F11 

 

Ottimo e' proprio quello che mi serve grazie

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

finalmente un viewer pdf decente che non sia acrobat.

----------

## gutter

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> finalmente un viewer pdf decente che non sia acrobat.

 

Ci sarebbe anche xpdf  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

xpdf e' basato su motif, il che dal mio punto di vista lo rende tutt'altro che decente.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> xpdf e' basato su motif, il che dal mio punto di vista lo rende tutt'altro che decente.

 

E poi mi pare che non c'e' il fullscreen e per le presentazioni non va bene

----------

## gutter

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> xpdf e' basato su motif, il che dal mio punto di vista lo rende tutt'altro che decente.

 

Ma stiamo palando di estetica o funzionalità?

Nel primo caso sono d'accordo; per la funzionalità non mi sembra poi così male.

@fedeliallalinea: si non c'è il fullscreen, ma ne ho sempre potuto fare a meno.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @fedeliallalinea: si non c'è il fullscreen, ma ne ho sempre potuto fare a meno.

 

Quando fai le presentazioni in latex e' indispensabile

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando fai le presentazioni in latex e' indispensabile

 

Infatti  :Smile:  io non l'ho mai usato per fare presentazioni.

Uso in genere openoffice   :Wink:  che offre molte più funzionalità sotto questo punto di vista.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Uso in genere openoffice   che offre molte più funzionalità sotto questo punto di vista.

 

Resteresti sorpreso usando il pacchetto prosper per latex

----------

## neon

Prima di scaricarmi l'ebuild e metterlo in overlay mi sapreste dire se ha come dipendenze tutto gnome come 3/4 del software per esso???

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Resteresti sorpreso usando il pacchetto prosper per latex

 

Un giorno di questo lo provo e ti so dire  :Wink: 

----------

## knefas

 *xoen wrote:*   

> L'homepage di è evince è http://www.gnome.org/projects/evince.

 

(ma gnome.org e' down o sono solo io che non lo vedo?)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *knefas wrote:*   

> (ma gnome.org e' down o sono solo io che non lo vedo?)

 

E' down

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Prima di scaricarmi l'ebuild e metterlo in overlay mi sapreste dire se ha come dipendenze tutto gnome come 3/4 del software per esso???

 

Mi sa che non lo installero'

```
# emerge -p evince

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.12.0  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.8.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/fam-2.7.0-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.8.0  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.8.3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.4.0  

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.1.14  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.8.1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.8.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.5  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.8.0  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.8.1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.8.0  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.8.0  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.0  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.8.0  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/evince-0.1.0  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.8.1
```

----------

## gutter

Allora neon_it aveva ragione  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *neon_it wrote:*   Prima di scaricarmi l'ebuild e metterlo in overlay mi sapreste dire se ha come dipendenze tutto gnome come 3/4 del software per esso??? 
> 
> Mi sa che non lo installero'

 Orpo   :Shocked: 

Cmqalcune info utili sul PDF

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=127699

discussioni sui vari viewer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=219363

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120079

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=246283

Cmq io son curioso d vedere come sarà il Reader 7.0 che hanno intenzione di rilasciare anche per linux. Speriamo lo facciano bene come è quello per win [veloce, interfaccia pulita, con scroller del mouse e con un plugin x firefox].

Poi per velocizzarlo ancora d più basta spostare tutti i plugin che ha lasciando solo quelli d base ed hai risolto.

----------

## lavish

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> Cmq io son curioso d vedere come sarà il Reader 7.0 che hanno intenzione di rilasciare anche per linux. Speriamo lo facciano bene come è quello per win [veloce, interfaccia pulita, con scroller del mouse e con un plugin x firefox].
> 
> Poi per velocizzarlo ancora d più basta spostare tutti i plugin che ha lasciando solo quelli d base ed hai risolto.

 

Ma non sarebbe open-source  :Wink: 

Per ora mi tengo stretto il mio caro xpdf  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Per ora mi tengo stretto il mio caro xpdf 

 

Beh se mettessero la funzione full-screen a me andrebbe piu' che bene

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Per ora mi tengo stretto il mio caro xpdf  
> 
> Beh se mettessero la funzione full-screen a me andrebbe piu' che bene

 

ma scusa....

```

$ xpdf -fullscreen

```

?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ma scusa....
> 
> ```
> 
> $ xpdf -fullscreen
> ...

 

Sconcertante  :Shocked:  . Bellissimo non mi serve altro e grazie non sapevo

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sconcertante  . Bellissimo non mi serve altro e grazie non sapevo

 

Io ho semplicemente googleato... non sono a casa e non so se funzioni.. fammi sapere comunque perche' potrebbe interessare anche a me  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

Funziona!! non la sapevo... spesso diamo per scontato che i programmi grafici abbiano opzioni da linea di comando

Grazie mille

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Io ho semplicemente googleato... non sono a casa e non so se funzioni.. fammi sapere comunque perche' potrebbe interessare anche a me 

 

Si funziona perfettamente. Con lo spazio cambi slide con il backspace torni alla slide precedente

----------

## lavish

Ottimo! Quoto Benve comunque  :Wink: 

----------

## luca82

Io ho sempre usato gpdf, ma ora proverò evince perchè in gpdf non c'è il search sul testo...

----------

## luca82

Caspita ma richiede le gtk 2.5.x ... nel portage c'è la 2.6.1-r1 avete qualche esperienza negativa al riguardo?

----------

## xoen

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Prima di scaricarmi l'ebuild e metterlo in overlay mi sapreste dire se ha come dipendenze tutto gnome come 3/4 del software per esso???

 

Questo è preso dall'ebuild :

```

RDEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.4

   >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.4

   >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.0

   >=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.2

   >=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.2

   >=gnome-base/libglade-2.0

   virtual/ghostscript"

#   dev-libs/popt"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.12.0"

#   >=dev-util/intltool-0.30"

```

Considera però che devi modificare gtk+-2.4 in gtk-2.5

E che si tratta di un ebuild "appena sfornato", quindi...fai un pò tu.

Per quel che mi hanno detto nonostante sia alla versione 0.1.0 è abbastanza stabile, io sono riuscito ad installarlo con l'ebuild preso dal bugreport modificando gtk+-2.4 in gtk+-2.5, e per quel pochissimo che ho provato sembra stabile, però trattasi sempre di un ebuild non ancora nel portage tree!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@xoen: si ma purtroppo ha troppe dipendenze

----------

## X-Drum

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> xpdf e' basato su motif, il che dal mio punto di vista lo rende tutt'altro che decente.

 

ovvero osceno...quoto

----------

## zolar czakl

...per chi non ama i fronzoli: http://img94.exs.cx/img94/2852/xpdf8pt.jpg - 205 Kb

Thanks to ImageShack

----------

## ultimodruido

ciao! riesumo questo post per chiedervi due info sulle funzioni di evince e xpdf:

la funzione che mi interessa e poter scorrere le pagine in sequenza come lascia fare acroread... ma non gli piace la rotella del mouse accidenti!!! gpdf mi impone di cliccare ogni volte nextpage... evince e xpdf aggirano questo problema?

grazie delle info nic

----------

## xlyz

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> ciao! riesumo questo post per chiedervi due info sulle funzioni di evince e xpdf:
> 
> la funzione che mi interessa e poter scorrere le pagine in sequenza come lascia fare acroread... ma non gli piace la rotella del mouse accidenti!!! gpdf mi impone di cliccare ogni volte nextpage... evince e xpdf aggirano questo problema?
> 
> grazie delle info nic

 

xpdf si, evince non so

btw evince supporta il copy & past del testo?

----------

## Thrain

kpdf ... non c'è bisogno di dire altro!

È senza ombra di dubbio il progetto che più si avvicina ad acrobat reader. Però non ho ancora provato la 7.0beta di quest'ultimo, che dovrebbe esistere già per Linux...

Ok chiudo l'OT... 

Certo questo evince promette davvero bene, congratulazioni gnomeani!

----------

## xlyz

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> btw evince supporta il copy & past del testo?

 

visto che nel frattempo l'ho istallato mi rispondo da solo: si  :Very Happy: 

per ultimodruido: non supporta il cambio di pagina con la rotellina del mouse

devi o cliccare l'apposita freccia, o dare un bel page down (o assocare il tasto page down ad uno dei bottoni del tuo mouse  :Wink:  )

----------

## formica

Esiste un pdf viewer che permetta di stampare più pagine per foglio???

Ne acroread ne gpdf (figuriamoci xpdf) mi sembra lo permettano....

Any ideas?

----------

## gutter

Io in genere per fare questo tipo di manipolazioni uso:

```

*  app-text/pdftk

      Latest version available: 1.12

      Latest version installed: 1.12

      Size of downloaded files: 761 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.accesspdf.com/pdftk

      Description: A tool for manipulating PDF documents

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## Sasdo

 *formica wrote:*   

> Esiste un pdf viewer che permetta di stampare più pagine per foglio???
> 
> Ne acroread ne gpdf (figuriamoci xpdf) mi sembra lo permettano....
> 
> Any ideas?

 

gtklp

non è un pdf-viewer ma un'interfaccia per la stampa, è completissimo e puoi scegliere miriadi di opzioni tra cui stampare più fogli per pagina.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Usando Kpdf o KGhostView, l'interfaccia di stampa ti permette di selezionare quante pagine per foglio stampare.

----------

